# سبب تسمية الفيس بوك بهذا الاسم هههههههههههه



## tasoni queena (12 مايو 2011)

سبب تسمية الفيس بوك بهذا الاسم


:download::download:


يحكي ان امرأه فلاحة كانت تجلس بمكروباص بجوارالسائق
واذا به وهويضرب فرملة مفاجأه يسقط البوك الخاص بالمرأه بجوارالفتيس
من خوف المرأه علي البوك انحنت تمسك بالفتيس علشان تعرف تاخدالبوك
والسائق يصرخ الفتيس وهي تقوله البوك وهو يقولها الفتيس وهي تقوله البوك لحدما الميكروباص اتقلب ونجي منه شخص واحد بس
قرر يعمل موقع احياء للذكري باسم الفتيس بووك


وبعدها اصبح المسمي الفيس بوك ليكون اكثر سهوله leasantr



منقول مش ملطوش  :a63:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 مايو 2011)

يبقي علي كده نقابة السمكرية 
كان ليها مفتاح قصدي ايد في الموضوع برضوا من غير مانعرف 
ههههههههه
موضوع جميل ياتاسوني ​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 مايو 2011)

> يبقي علي كده نقابة السمكرية
> كان ليها مفتاح قصدي ايد في الموضوع برضوا من غير مانعرف
> ههههههههه
> موضوع جميل ياتاسوني



هههههههههههه لالا السمكرى ملوش دعوة

لان الفتيس سليم

شكرا بوب لردك الجميل


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2011)

هههههههههه يا سلام 
شكرا كوينا ..تعيشى و تضحكينا


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (15 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى على الفيس بوك        انا كل يو بدخل عليه*
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههه لا يا راجل 
يارب تكون الفلاحة ماتت عشان هى السبب فى الدوخة دى هى والسواق هههههههههه
ميرسى ياعسل 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

_*مرسى يا كوينا على الضحكة الحلوة دى *_​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> هههههههههه يا سلام
> شكرا كوينا ..تعيشى و تضحكينا



هههههههههههه شوفتى ازاى

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> ميرسى على الفيس بوك انا كل يو بدخل عليه



الفتيس بوك

احنا بنطال بعودة لاسمه الحقيقى ههههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر لردك لجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> هههههههههههه لا يا راجل
> يارب تكون الفلاحة ماتت عشان هى السبب فى الدوخة دى هى والسواق هههههههههه
> ميرسى ياعسل



احلى حاجة عجبتنى الفتيس البوك الفتيس البوك ههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> مرسى يا كوينا على الضحكة الحلوة دى



شكرا يا جون لردك الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه جدا يا كوينا​


----------



## باسبوسا (21 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى .

ميرررررررررررررسى.​


----------



## نونوس14 (21 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*رائع الفتيس بوك وتحسى انه شيك كده*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا تاسونى ع المعلومة*


----------



## مريم12 (21 مايو 2011)

*و انا اقول برضه*
_*جابوا الاسم ده منين*_​ 
_*اكيد كلكم مقضينها على الفتيس بوك*_
_*يوووووووو قصدى الفيس بوك*_
_*ههههههههههه*_​ 
_*ميرررسى كوينا*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه جدا يا كوينا



ميرسى يا كوكى يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى .
> 
> ميرررررررررررررسى.



شكرا يا حبيبتى كتييير


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> رائع الفتيس بوك وتحسى انه شيك كده
> ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا تاسونى ع المعلومة



شوفته بقى اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب هههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (4 سبتمبر 2011)

> و انا اقول برضه
> جابوا الاسم ده منين
> 
> اكيد كلكم مقضينها على الفتيس بوك
> ...



احنا لازم نعرف كل حاجة ههههههههههه

شكرا يا مريومة ياقمر


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جدااا
روعه
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

* 
*




​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههه ميرسي كوينا على  قصة الفتييييييييييييييييييييس بوك*​


----------



## ابا مالك (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر اختى على القصة الظريفة  :yahoo:


----------



## كرستينا كركر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه حلوة ياكوينا ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## yousteka (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
طول عمرى حاسس ان الفيس بوك وراه حادثة او مصيبة 
ميرسي يا تاسونى على المعلومة و ربنا يرحم الفتيس و البوك
قصدى الفلاحة و السواق

​


----------



## Just g (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههشكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> شكرا جدااا
> روعه
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا يا استاذى

لردك الجميييل


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> ههههههه ميرسي كوينا على قصة الفتييييييييييييييييييييس بوك



عرفتى بقى السر الخطير هههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> شكر اختى على القصة الظريفة



العفو يا ابا مالك

شكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا يا كركر يا قمررررر


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> هههههههههههه حلوة ياكوينا ميرسى ياقمر



العفو يا حبيبتى

شكرا ليييكى


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه
> طول عمرى حاسس ان الفيس بوك وراه حادثة او مصيبة
> ميرسي يا تاسونى على المعلومة و ربنا يرحم الفتيس و البوك
> قصدى الفلاحة و السواق



هو ده السر اللى مخبينه عننا بقالهم سنيييين هههههههههههه

شكرا يا يويو


----------

